# new to site



## jonesie (Aug 23, 2009)

just wanted to say hi. i am new to this site and to building small engines. i have been a moldmaker for 30+yrs and am now doing toolmaker work for a truck engine plant. i am in the prosses of building jerry howells power house and farm boy.i am sure i will get some good help here and hope also to be of help to others. thanks jonesie


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome jonsie
 wth 30 years experience I am sure you can help a bit too. Welcome!!! looking forward to picks and posts.
Tin


----------



## CrewCab (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome to the site jonesie ;D

CC


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome jonesie.
Have you built some engines before?
Got any pics?


----------



## GailInNM (Aug 23, 2009)

Glad to have you with us jonesie. Keep us updated on your projects.
 wEc1
Gail in NM


----------



## itowbig (Aug 23, 2009)

howdy hey and welcome wEc1 we like picks as much as we like the engines  :bow:


----------



## Maryak (Aug 23, 2009)

Jonesie,

Welcome to our forum wEc1

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## rake60 (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome to HMEM jonesie.

Rick


----------



## the engineer (Aug 24, 2009)

welcome
 lots of good folks on here and nice eye candy also cheers john


----------



## Engine maker (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to the site. I built Farm Boy #003. One of the best running engines I ever built. You'll enjoy it. Have some photo in the photo section. Any questions just drop me a line.
Jim


----------

